# Forum Home Renovation Painting  pine lining boards for ceiling

## Spin

Hi, I want to line a ceiling with pine t&g ceiling boards (133x12) but have never done anything like this before and need some advice. A timber supplier has quoted for ROM (run of the mill?) Merchant and Utility grade boards. What is the difference in quality and which would be most suitable for lining a ceiling? ROM was the dearest through to Utility being the cheapest. I am guessing the boards should be painted with a clear polyurathane? Should they be painted after they are installed or before?
Someone also suggested buying a nail gun and compressor. Any suggestions on which nail gun to get? I am not a professional but want a gun that will do the job and last. If I have to join boards should they be joined anywhere or at a mid point somewhere? Anything else I should know about putting the boards up? thanks Spin.

----------


## rrobor

Are you unmarried or separated. My advice is ask the fairer sex. Your idea is 1950, please dont do it. You will chop heaps off your house value and in 4 years you will have a yellow nondescript ceiling. You may love the idea but thats you. there are few like you.

----------


## Spin

Well you have me confused now rrobor  :Confused: . In Tassie many timber homes have pine boards lining the ceiling (and walls) and it seems very popular. Are you saying the pine boards are the issue or are you saying dont put any lining boards on the ceiling at all? Spin

----------


## rrobor

I do believe I am. Tazzy makes sense.

----------


## Moose4

My 1918 cottage has timber t&g ceiling boards and I have just added the same in the new extension (50 sq m). They are painted white and have never turned yellow.
Anyone who walks into my house comments on how they love the timber ceilings. 
I guess to each is own! 
Spin I used pine boards from Bunning's and some from a timber yard. The ones from the timber yard did not have any knots, this saves filling the holes later. I initially used an electric brad nailer to install the boards which worked fine but then upgraded to a small compressor and air brad gun which seems to provide a better finish. 
Depending on the length of your room you can get 5m boards which would cut down on joins. If you do have joins try and stagger them, where I had joins I filled and sanded them, I then primed and painted all ceilings, you cant see the joins or the nail holes and its actually pretty hard to tell the difference from the old or the new.

----------


## rrobor

In an old cottage painted white, or in a high vaulted ceiling it would be fine, but on a standard ceiling varnished it was a phase thats now passed. But please, if this is your thing go ahead. If you ever sell your house, what sells is a blank canvas, White ceilings off white shades on the walls. Stamp your own personality  in a major way on the structure and you detract from the price. The exceptions obviously are cathedral styled structures etc.

----------


## chris_stam

There is nothing wrong with pine lining boards.  I built our house 9 yrs ago and fitted pine lining boards that were limed and then cleared in my Garage ceiling and verandah and they look fantastic.  Also a benefit if you carrying a piece of 4 x 2 in the garge and hit the ceiling there is no big dent which has to repaired.  As long as they are tastefully put in they are still good.  I think some people got a bit excited in the 80's and were lining whole houses with them and then estapoling the whole lot in full gloss....Yuk...Definetely finish them on the ground before putting them up becuase the expand and you can see the unpainted timber. 
Chris

----------


## Spin

Thanks Moose and Chris. Thanks for helping out with this, I have enough info to proceed now. The house is actually an old timber home in Tassie in a beautiful rural setting, so the lining will look awesome on the ceiling. I guess rrobor must have assumed it was a newer style home. Thanks Spin

----------

